# My First Moo Cow!



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive been wanting a moo cow mouse in my pet lines for a while and I now have one.. just the one but hes so cute! 





































There is another in the litter with a very small white star marking on its head so well see how these ywo turn out in the next few weeks but for now im


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning! *steals*


----------

